# A Saw Arbor for a Unimat 3 Lathe



## HMF (Oct 3, 2011)

http://www.projectsinmetal.com/free-metalworking-project-plans-saw-arbor-for-a-unimat-3-lathe/


“This was the first project I tackled, a saw arbor. It is worth it’s weight in gold, and sure beats using a hacksaw for cutting up small pieces of metal. It cuts through mild steel like a hot knife through butter, and produces a perfect finish.

It was specifically made for my Unimat 3 lathe/mill, and has an M14x1 thread in the tail end to screw directly onto the lathe/mill spindle, this you will need to modify to suit your spindle thread.

It was simple to make, even for this novice, and consists of only four parts.

Materials required are 30mm dia brt ms x 50mm long, a blade, and an M6x12 cap screw.

I started by drilling and tapping the M14 thread, then screwed this to the lathe spindle for the rest of the machining. The rest is fairly self explanatory.

Attached are some pictures and a pdf drawing which gives details of the blade, etc.

The Unimat 3, shown above, is just an example [of what a Unimat 3 lathe looks like]. With mine I have the full kit and kaboodle including the mini mill/drill.

If you choose a thinner blade, or a different bore size, you will have to adjust the shoulder depth and dia to suit.”


----------

